# We're flying!!!



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I took some pix of the flock I visit. I just love to see them fly.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Garye,

I've just been down to feed a feral flock I keep an eye on and I was so mad that I hadn't got my camera today.

I only feed them about twice a week and so when I turn up they pour out of the building they roost in and as they are mainly white, they look amazing.

After they have eaten they take to the sky and circle and swoop around for about half an hour, it is a wonderful sight as the white ones show up beautifully against the dark sky.

I must take my camera down next time.

Loved your photos.

Janet


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

haha,lots of pushing n shoving for the food,its like a feeding frenzy,out ferals run up,som with wings spread,to the food,its funny to watch them,they push each other and sometimes wingslap too


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I love all those precious birds!  Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for posting those pictures, Garye!! 

Never ceases to amaze me how they stay in formation when flying in their circles!

They DO get possessive about their "eating" spot!

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Great pictures, Garye. 
Those pijjies do seem to be enjoying themselves. 

Many thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures, Garye! Thanks for sharing your flock with us!

Terry


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I never realized how beautiful the patterns on their wings were until I shot these photos of them flying. They really have some beautiful wings.

Plus, they're cute when they're flying up (hovering) ready to jump onto the pile of gray below to get at the grub.  I sometimes wonder how they don't hurt each other doing that.

I had some shots of them landing but they didn't come out too good. They're just like planes. The landing gear comes down (feet) and it's angled for the ground for a soft landing, wings spread to slow down the speed. Now I know where we got our aviation ideas from.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, those are wonderful pictures. I didn't realize your flock was so large!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Good pics of birds flying.........mine always come out blurry......


----------

